# Compact-tractors.com



## Durwood

Anybody ever see this website? They recondition their tractors at their own place But for the prices i have seen, i could almost buy a new Mahindra 2015. They seem to be selling them though. I can't believe John Deere hasn't called them up threatening a lawsuit because of their paint scheme. 

http://www.compact-tractors.com/yanmar.htm


----------



## Wingnut

The problem with "Reconditioned" only requires the product to appear as new! 

So power wash, fresh paint, new seat cover, and new tires. 

They are not claiming anything remanufactured. 

They're selling at remanufactured prices for what is a cleaned-up used tractor. 

Ebay would be better place to buy from!


----------



## mark777

Yea, they been around for quite a while. Most all of their Yanmars are '93 and newer F and FX models. I don't think they even sell two cylinders anymore. They recondition their stuff up near Vancover BC I think. They are too expensive for the average guy with a couple acres, and someone with 10 or more acres usually buys one of the big three new or used.

Regardless of who sells them, they are one tough, durable and dependable tractor.

Mark

BTW, GS says they paint them that color to distinguish theirs from others.......


----------



## DrBailey

These post are interresting !! I`ve been looking at compact JD, New , Whew Real pricey , Funny thing , Friday I noticed a RED Yanmar with a finish mower , on the back row of the JD dealership. Its real straight ,3 cylinder. In good shape just faded. I know nothing about Yanmar , I would need one with a front end loader , This would be only for yard work & Lawn care.


Do Y`all think a used Yanmar would do the trick ??


----------



## mark777

Don,

Yep. They sip fuel, are as, or more durable than most and like any tractor, if they have a decent maintenance history, they'll run 6000+ hours before overhaul is needed. Yanmar makes stationary equipment, marine engines and tractor drivetranes, and has from 1933 to present. Yanmar was founded in 1912, built their first diesel in 1930 (for production). 

You would probably want 4X4 if you are considering a FEL. The only negative thing I can think of is the small operator platform....but hey once your on it, it's not a problem....

If you know the model number of the one your looking at, I can let you know what the price should be. Find out the hours too.

Regards, Mark


----------



## Wingnut

Yanmar has been building tractors for John Deere years. 

The John Deere's Garden Tractors including the X Series lawn and garden and Gator Utility Vehicle are bulit by Yanmar. 
Yanmar also builds the following Compact tractors for John Deere: 3720 Compact Tractor (44 hp), 3520 Compact Tractor (37 hp), 3320 Compact Tractor (32.5 hp), 3120 Compact Tractor (29.5 hp) 

In 1977 Agreement with Japanese manufacturer Yanmar authorizes sale of small tractors under the John Deere name. 

Yanmar is a great tractor, so good that John Deere subcontracts to build there small tractors.


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks , I`m real Impressed !!
Tomorrow , Monday ,02/28 , I will get all the info , asking price and pic`s of the Yanmar. then I`ll need to find a loader, thats a must. Thanks again to each of you , I don`t feel like i`m going into this in the dark ..
I will post further tomorrow evening.


----------



## Michael

Yanmar also makes a lot mini-escavators also. My nieghbor Dan just bought a gray market one. A B50 is what he bought and I am highly impressed with what that little machine could do and for a third less than a BobCat that we saw at auction 3 weeks ago The Bobcat had a opposable thumb but all the specs were very close and his little machine did a really good job of regrading my property over by my 2nd driveway (I hope that it clears up a drainage issue I had over there but I think I will have to tile that area).


----------



## DrBailey

I`m sending 3 or 4 pics of the Yanmar 
Vin - 17B-12060
Hr meter 1056.3
asking price w/ finish mower -$4,900.00
Run`s good


----------



## mark777

*17B?*

Hey Don,

I have just contacted a friend and havent heard from him yet....about the 17B. The decals on the hood indicate aftermarket and not original (decals) which would have the model number. If it is a 1700 it would be the 17 HP 2 cylinder and if it is the 1702 it is the 3 cylinder.

If you have a chance there is a id tag on the side of the valve cover that will have the engine # example: 3T75U-NA which is a 1702 engine number. I can tell that the big 4X4 knuckles are of a late model design....may be 80-83? Also the wheels will indicate the manufactured date by month and year....things like the headlight bezel and other items are still available used or salvaged....

Regards, Mark


----------



## mark777

*17B very strange??*

Don, 

Sorry it took a few days to find out just what kind of a Yanmar that tractor is. After several emails, phone calls etc.. We (collective we) are still not quite sure. 

Heres how good some of these guys are....ONE) The throttle position on your picture indicates it may be an American model....fully back indicates throttle off. TWO) The small vertical piece welded on the front bumper may be a factory support for a MMM, which may indicate an additional front PTO equipped.
And three) It may be the model 1701D or 1720D which is very popular....see attached.

Bad new is if it is a YM177 (or 2200) they are a one year only and have significant head failures...cracks, and parts are next to impossible to acquire. Need the engine #'s to be sure of what model it is...or isn't.


----------



## DrBailey

Thanks Mark , 
I appriciate all the work your doing , I thought when I got it I would paint it Green like the new pics that I`ve seen . But , after looking at the pic that you sent today , Well the Red looks really good.
I didn`t get in the area of the dealer today , busy , busy , But I might run over there after while and get the engine numbers.
The info on the head might make a differance of if I get it or not.
Thanks again ,, Don


----------



## DrBailey

I`m sending a couple pics.


----------



## DrBailey

Another pic. of the yanmar


----------



## mark777

Don, No problem.

I know your a tractor guy, so I can only suggest that you drive that thing around, use the three point, engage the PTO , engage the four wheel drive and look for leaks of any kind.........sorry, I am sure you would have thought of all that.

Is it a two or three cylinger, did you notice?

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

Hi Mark , I like tractors , for sure , but I dont know much about newer units. Its a three cyl , diesel. Its all clean and I didnt see any leaks. I`m fixin to go get engine #`s
I still have to consider the price of a front bucket !! I gotta admit , the more I see and read , the more I like it.


----------



## mark777

Hey Don, 

That picture is a 1702D (not 1720) and I thought I would include a 1720 picture of a friends....he is asking $5100. The picture is just to indicate the potential the tractor you found, has.

I think $4900. is a little steep....well maybe, until I saw the finish mower, and they are expensive around here....even a good used one still goes for $6-800. 

Mark


----------



## mark777

Here's another of mine we built last year and sold....really miss that tractor so I bought another one to restore.

It's a YM1601D 4X4 (all of mine are 4X4)..........


----------



## mark777

Hope this is not too boring...last picture of a YM1610D shuttle shift....it's just the engine, tranny etc. Forgive me If I have posted these pix before....This one is getting a FEL (sitting on a pallet), it's currently about %90 complete.

Regards, mark


----------



## DrBailey

Hey Mark
those pic`s. aren`t boreing , they are good , is the engine original color ? the one in the used tractor is a machine or battle ship gray. You have went to great detail !!
I`m gonna try to find a price of a frt. bucket today. I don`t need the finish mower , 4,200 with out it.
A new JD is 13,000 , I would like to get something for about half that amount.


----------



## mark777

No, the original is like a Spruce green. Not my favorite, but my friends (that looks gray) is the original paint scheme. 

I painted all mine red, white and blue. To the purist that's a big no no....but hey, everything is back to original as close as I can get, just the paint is wrong.

Mark

BTW, That three cyliner is about one more PTO HP than my 1610D, and it is a sweet, quiet and very economical - about 15-20 hours per gallon engine.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *Hey Mark
> those pic`s. aren`t boreing , they are good , is the engine original color ? the one in the used tractor is a machine or battle ship gray. You have went to great detail !!
> I`m gonna try to find a price of a frt. bucket today. I don`t need the finish mower , 4,200 with out it.
> A new JD is 13,000 , I would like to get something for about half that amount. *


If you ever wanted a good used Yanmar, than Mark is who you want to buy from. He goes over them with a fine tooth comb. You won't find anybody more thorough than Mark on his restorations of them. He is from the old school of doing it right. His biggest compliment and how i got to know him was when on another forum his competiton actually posted Marks pixs of his tractors and said what a great job he did on them.


----------



## mark777

Durwood,

Thank you for the kind words and complements.

Just a few years ago, it was a hobby.......then I sold some to finance a few more...and we all know how that goes. So last year I sold ten, and this year....I have 5 left and a few more I hope to acquire be months end.

DrBaileys' model that he found....it is so perplexing not to be able to readily identify but the research goes on. And there will be great satisfaction when we finally find out just what model it really is!!!!

Regards, Mark

Attached is the baby of my family


----------



## mark777

...........might help if I included the picture.....


----------



## DrBailey

Hey Mark777 , 
I found the #`s on the trans. , I don`t know why someone took the #`s off the engine . the rivvets are there !!!
I`ll post the #`s ,,, Thanks a lot ,, Don 
Spring is on the way !! near 70 here today .


----------



## Ingersoll444

WOW Mark Thats SWEET!!


you do good work


----------



## Michael

Mark I sent you a Private message.


----------



## mark777

Ingersoll444,

Thanks, It really is a sweet little tractor. The first Yanmar I ever bought was one identical to this one, and when I started the engine, I knew immediately that it had a rod going out....It was so loud. I put it on a trailer and talked to three tractor mechanics, and all said the same thing...that is normal for a 2 cylinder Yanmar.

I was not a believer, until I heard a 155D which is the identical model but made for import to America and not a grey market. Later I found out the the 2 cylinders are affectionately refered to as the "Yammer Hammer", and mine (and all of them) quiet right down when you go from 1500 to 2200 RPM.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

LoL , Mark I went to take some more pics ,, Oh Yall ,, The Batt. went dead . I`m going back after it charges a little . Heres two engine photos. Are We Haveing fun yet ?? :spinsmile


----------



## DrBailey

One more ,, Ill post a couple more later ,, Thanks again Mark


----------



## mark777

*transfers??*

No problem Don,

Did you notice if any/all the transfers (decals) are in Japanese or English?

BTW, I am looking for loader information for you, but sorry, I don't have any connections in Arkansas.

Mark


----------



## DrBailey

Mark , here`s decal on the back


----------



## DrBailey

Here`s the fire wall


----------



## DrBailey

Mark , its ok if theres a loader like the close points in Tx., Ok. ,Mo. , Tn. .. I have two flat bed roll backs. 
Let me know if you need any further . I hope I`m not putting you out to much .


----------



## mark777

Don, 
I'll see what I can find. 

In the picture of the fire wall I just noticed that this tractor has power steering. Or at least it did, as the big square valve indicates the vavle for power steering.....curious as this model may have had several options you rarely see imported............still working on a definative answer.

And no, your not putting me out at all  . I live for this kind of thing.

Mark


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *...........might help if I included the picture..... *


That is one nice looking tractor Mark. What is the smallest size tractor that has the powershift tranny , and what do you think of the 1401 model compared to the others its size? Also ,what loaders do you use?

Thanks,
Dur


----------



## mark777

*1401*

Durwood,

The 1401 and 1401D tractors are the smallest with the biggest engines. The D is 4X4 and with few exceptions is identical to the little 1300D baby tractor in my previous post picture. 

The big differences are its a three cylinder, and has an outstanding FWD system that is very durable, and the wheel base is about 8" longer that the 1300D model. With the exception of two gears that the driveshaft final drive has, everything including the bellhouseing, clutch, t/o bearing PPlate, transmission, rear PTO and hydraulics are identical. 

It has the 16.8 HP engine and 14 PTO HP. I will buy one anytime I find one and in any condition.....because they are just about the toughest small 3 cylinder on the market....but seldom do owners let them go.

I believe (not absolutely positive) the 10 and 20 series tractors are all shuttle shift. Begining with the 1610. And all that jazz about them (shuttle shift) being absolutely bullet proof....IS TRUE.
The shuttle shift tractors are excellent with any FEL combination matched to its weight and HP.

I have used Koyker models 80 and 110 depending of the size of the tractor. I also have a newer model from an independent I purchased just before the steel prices went up....that one is going on my 1610D. It is a 3 ram (one large ram on the bucket center) twin contol instead of the joystick style valve.

Mark


----------



## mark777

*DeBailey*

Don, The following is a collection of emails, phone calls and, in general, responses to the pictures you provided. I have numbered them to indicate each persons opinion:

1- Wrong grill and hood decal for a YM1702 - 1720.

2- The 1301's have a 13B, 1502 have a 15B...so the 17B is probably a 1702.

3- When it was repainted, someone probably replaced hood decal with OEM American decal.

4- The grill is from a 10 or 01 series tractor, not a 02 or 20...of course it could have been replaced after original grill was broken. Side panel should actually be two smaller vent looking extrusions, and maybe the vertical welded support at the bumper is for a MMM.

5- The hood looks like it is off a YM186 or 187.

6- The throttle shut off is pulled back for off position...American model for sure.

7- Hydraulic oil filter and fuel filter are externally mounted just like most domestic (American) versions.

8- Looks like the YM177 - 2200 - 2700, those are the one year only with the nasty head cracking problems....(Not this one...only on the two cylinders).

9- Not a 177 for sure...filter configuration is 02 or 20 and not the 01 or 10.

10- The ROPS scream domestic...(later I ruled that out as your picture indicates a canopy support, and not a ROPS system).

11- The two speed PTO is made for America only.

12- The green frame-chassis color is green (grey market color) and not black (American color)....

13- Hazard/warning lights are big, so it's domestic, grill domestic, PTO shifter domestic.

14- Power steering valve body identical to grey models.

15- Does not have the external mounted Log air cleaner, air cleaner is mounted in front of the radiator, just like all grey model tractors.

16- Rigid decompression handle typical of all 01 and 10 series.

17- Rubber floor mats, same as the 10 and 01 series tractors.

The list went on and on, but many of the replies were redundant or just wild guesses. As you can see, we all agree on one thing....it's a Yanmar three cylinder. Fear not, as more pictures will most probably reveal something that will be a dead give away. I apologize for the lengthy post....

Regards, Mark


----------



## DrBailey

WoW , Kinda mixed yet , maybe these next pics will help them out.
I peeled some paint under the hood , It was original green color.
As the pics. will show to you , there is some Japanese writeing on the controls.
OK , Mark777 here we go with some more pics. .


----------



## DrBailey

On the last pic. at the Right hand control , Japanese writeing
This dash pic. also Japanese.


----------



## DrBailey

Belly pic , right foot side


----------



## DrBailey

Mark 777 ,
let me know if you need any other shots , This is no problem, infact its very interresting. 
I also would like to apologize to members for so many pic. post, I dont mean to be flooding the site. However you gotta admit Mark777 and his freinds work at getting to the facts of Yanmar.
I appreiciate Marks efforts and tractorforum.com for giveing us a place to enjoy and share our hobbies.


----------



## jodyand

Don don't worry about the pictures i think i speak for everyone. WE LIKE PICTURES


----------



## mark777

I agree Don,

If it weren't for a site like this, research would be next to impossible. Thank You TractorForum.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444

I for one hope the good Dr keeps posting them!!



Now with all the hubbub Yanmar is putting up these days, will that effect getting parts for these tractors?


----------



## mark777

*hubbub & parts*

444,

It may seem that way, but we (Americans) are currently importing so many, literally thousands per month country wide, and the savy dealers include 10% of their containers with "not running or salvage tractors" stock piling just to address any shortages for not so popular models. Also many are using contracted machinest to reproduce gears, axles and other parts for support of their and customer tractors.

A perfect example is the new certified ROPS that will be available at the end of this month. I believe it is to retrofit everything from 35 HP down to 13 HP, all the bells and whistles, including all related mounting hardware, foldable, seat belt kit, and roll over test results on written request.....$799. retail........yeah, ouch, but if it saves your life just one time it's worth it.

Mark


----------



## smoknsal

the phone number listed for the parts dept. for compact tractor.com, is the same as hoye tractor. check it out. i ordered parts from hoye and have nothing but good things to say about them.


----------

